# Annual Property Taxes



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi can someone tall me ehst annual or other periodic taxes are paid in Cyprus now that the imt has been abolished and how it is calculated for a property? 

Also on viewing some property listings I notice that some state "full title deeds" and some say "title deeds available" so what's the difference with respect to buying a resale property?

Anf finally (for now at least) on older properties if the seller has not paid these taxes or the previous IPT then who would be liable for the debt on purchasing a property? 

Many thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

The 'Immovable Property Tax' paid to the tax department was cancelled a couple of years ago.

But there is a local property tax paid to the Municipality/Community that is calculated on the 2013 taxable value of the property. And there's an annual sewerage charge that is also based on a property's taxable value. (You can think of these as the local equivalent of the UK's Council Tax, but they are much lower than you would pay in the UK.)

As for unpaid taxes - before you sign a contract to buy a property, *your lawyer must check to see if there are any outstanding debts - including taxes, communal fees (where applicable), mortgages, etc.
*
A Title Deed is an official record of who owns the property and it also includes some other details about the property. In the case of 'full Title Deeds', the owner of the property is the person from whom you're buying. 'Title Deeds available' means that although the Title Deed has been issued, it's owner is shown as the person from whom the seller purchased the property.

*It is vital that your lawyer checks the status of the property's Title Deed before you sign a contract to buy.*

The UK Foreign & Commonwealth Office/British High Commission publishes a list of Ehnglish-speaking lawyers that you can find at List of lawyers in Cyprus.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel much appreciated 

Regarding these replacement taxes is there any easy way to calculate them or even get an estimate or do you really need to inquire through the agent for details/copies of the bills or assessment notices for the current year?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Regarding these replacement taxes


There aren't any replacement taxes? We've always had to pay Community/Municipality taxes and Sewerage charges.

You can enquire at you local Community/Municipality office to check the rates.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel but I am currently still in the UK wsiting to see what happens ext with the Brexit debacle

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi again - would it perhaps be possible for some members to post examples of their current Community and Sewerage charges?

I have been asking a Cyprus Estate Agent about this and am receiving contradictory information 

*" The annual expenses if you own a property in Cyprus are as follows:

Garbage collection charge : 160 Euro per year

Council tax( street lights ,roads maintenance e.t.c) : 100 - 200 Euro per year depend on size of the house and area. "*


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

Different Municipalities and Communities charge at different rates. To give you some idea, I have a 220sqm property with a 50sqm garage/storage block; its 2013 taxable value of €412,500.00.

In 2017 my wife and I paid a total of €140.00 Council tax and €210 garbage collection.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks again Nigel - the prompt reply is much appreciated and very useful asbusual

From the figures you quote it doesn't seem that the estate agent was too far off - which surprises me a lot :shocked:

Basically I am paying about half of those combined figures Per MONTH in the UK:hurt: so I had no idea how big the difference was in Cyprus 

Out of curiosity were the annual taxes much more than this when the IPT was in place?

Thanks again 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

As I recall our total Immovable Property Tax was in the region of €300.00/annum.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We pay €55 per person and €60 refuse collection each year. Our water is approx €40 p.a.

Pete


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

PeteandSylv said:


> We pay €55 per person and €60 refuse collection each year. Our water is approx €40 p.a.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete

Jim


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Peter is not paying attention. The €55 is for the both of us.

Sylvi


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

PeteandSylv said:


> Peter is not paying attention. The €55 is for the both of us.
> 
> Sylvi


Even better thanks Sylvi 

Jim


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

?????? Explain.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> ?????? Explain.


No need. It's just a troll who will hopefully be removed soon.

Pete


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

As Nigel mentioned, 'council taxes' are based on the 2013 value of the property. I have the smallest house on my street but the highest bill because my property is fully legal i.e I have final ceritificate, house on the deeds, no illegal buildings. The surrounding houses are still shown as plots of land despite standing for 15 years plus. Makes a mockery of the '2013 value'!!


----------

